# Quarterly National Household Survey



## demoivre (1 Aug 2013)

Survey from CSO. Supports retail sales charts and falling Aggregate demand.


----------



## callybags (1 Aug 2013)

Always sceptical of these surveys.

It's fashionable to put on the poor mouth.

Apologies to those genuinely struggling.


----------

